# OMG! gnats and maggots...



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

ok, this is super gross. please tell me how you handle poopy dipes (toddler poop, not baby poop). i am shaking poop into the toilet, but obviously, some remains on the dipe. i then throw it all in a dry bucket in the laundry room to wait until poopy diaper laundry day. today's the day and as i empty the bucket, lo and behold, there are about a zillion gnat-type bugs flying in and around it and (gag) maggots crawling on the diapers and sides of the bucket. i am going to puke.
how do you handle the poopy dipes? we don't have the sprayer, but should i get one for the toilet? my mom says i need to rinse them out, but geez, maybe i'm lazy here but with a 2 year old under foot and a 4 month old, it's seems like all i do is CHANGE diapers. i'm trying to find an easy way to maintain them and rinsing after each poop seems like a real chore. is that what i have to do though? tell me your process/setup!


----------



## kbstanley3 (Mar 7, 2007)

Does your bucket have a lid? We have a lid on our pail and have never had a problem. But, then again, I do rinse what doesn't shake off since Aidan's started eating solids. But that's mainly for easier washing, lol. Anyways, if you do end up rinsing, if you have a removable shower head then you can just use that (well, if your shower is right beside your toilet like mine is). Or you could get a diaper duck (it holds the diaper in place and you just flush, that way your hands don't get nasty). HTH!


----------



## matchlessorinda (Oct 18, 2007)

Gross! I think I'd be wanting to puke too!

I do a rinse in the toilet after dumping the poop in. Then I toss the diaper, wet, into the pail. I don't separate poopy and non-poopy dipes. All the dipes are washed every second day.

I'm so sorry something so yucky happened to you!


----------



## natural_mama89 (May 4, 2007)

maybe you just need to wash more often. This has happened to me, but only if the diapers sat way too long.


----------



## anchita (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't have the experience first-hand since I only have a 3 month old, but I've heard good things about flushable liners. Apparently, they can be washed for 2-3 uses if just peed on, and be discarded (flushed) if pooped on. Alternatively, you can put them in if you know when you're expecting the next poop and not always. I'd assume some poop will still get on the dipe, but it should be way less than usual. HTH!


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

GET A DIAPER SPRAYER. I would be incredibly grossed out by the bugs!


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

I heard putting tea tree oil on something and throwing it in the bag will help!


----------



## ripcurlgirl26 (May 10, 2006)

You should go to the store and get a tupperware trash can with an interlocking lid.

I use #1136 on this page: http://www.sterilite.com/Category.ht...ctCategory=61# and it works wonderfully for us.

We've had gnat issues a couple of times, and it's always from when DH forgots to shut the lid all the way and snap the snaps down. HTH!


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

I dunk & swish poopy diapers in the toilet to get to get most of the poop off, and then use the diaper pail lid to transport the wet diaper to the diaper pail. Our house gets very buggy, so there's no way I could get by with an open pail. I absolutely have to use a tight-fitting lid, or I'd have maggots by wash time (and I was every 3 days!)


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Flushable liners! They don't keep EVERYTHING off the diapers, but most of it. I loved my sprayer before we moved, but it doesn't connect here at our place we are renting.


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

That must really stink (no pun intended LOL)
I'd say to wash more often. If you're getting maggots I'd think that there's enough time for flies to lay eggs and for those eggs to hatch
Use liners. Hose the dipes out outside first. I hose out the poops and hang the dipes on a tree to dry before I put them in the pail. I keep my pail outside too LOL
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## ~Stephanie~ (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds like you need to wash more often. Also a container with a tight fitting lid would keep the flies out. We got ours at WalMart and it was only around $6-7.


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

I'd also wash more often


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

thanks everyone! i used to not separate poopy and pee dipes but i thought it would be more time-saving to do so. i wash pee dipes with sheets and towels so anytime i need to wash either, they go in together, meaning i always have at least a few dipes on hand. the poop dipes wait until there's enough to make it more "worthwhile" to get into the nitty gritty of dealing with poopy dipes! this translates into washing them once or twice per week. this is on our laundry porch, so it feels somewhat disconnected from the house which is why i can stretch it this long. problem is the bugs! this is a new thing and something i definitely cannot tolerate.
thanks for the liner tip! never thought about that one!


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Wash more often, use the liners if you cannot get a shower. Soak and swish if you can. I wash every 2-2.5 days. Otherwise the bathroom smells. We use a covered pail with a deodorant disc and a wet bag inside of that. Good Luck!


----------



## EkkaGrrl (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm taking notes from this thread. I cannot handle even the idea of maggots.. I'm terryfied of them.







: If I had read this thread before dd was born I may have reconsidered cloth.


----------



## malibusunny (Jul 29, 2003)

I never had this happen (EWWWW) even though I didn't ever rinse a diaper. I only dumped out the chunks and then tossed it into the pail. I kept tea tree oil and washing soda in the pail and would wash relatively frequently.

Just so you don't think I'm being a total snob, I did have something similar happen with washclothes under my sink once. It only took about three days to happen, so I don't think you're being neglectful or anything.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

You can also even just get a bucket to use your showerhead to spray dirties into (yk, so you don't have to spray it in the tub).


----------

